# Should I get a Pomsky?



## Pamda (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I am glad to be here. I have been looking into purchasing a Pomsky for some time now and was looking for some feedback from people who may have had some experience with this breed.

I know some people have a hard time with designer dogs and that others can really get into heated arguments about them so please try to just stick to what I am asking. I would rather not get into a debate with anyone over my first post here =)

I mentioned that I was thinking about getting a Pomsky and have been doing my homework. I see that I will probably have to spend a good amount on one (1k+) but I am not completely sure. Some places say that this breed is not good while others have just a few warnings. One of the sites I was looking at can be found here: http://thedogbreedsbible.com/pomsky-pomeranian-husky-dog-breed-information/. I want to make sure I get some information from other people that I can talk to about this!

What are the downsides of crossing a Pomeranian with a husky? Do any of you own one of these dog breeds? What has your experience been with training this mixed breed?

Thank you for taking the time to read this and answer any of these questions if you could, it means a lot!


----------



## Godwit (Apr 7, 2014)

http://sixteen-feet.com/blog/2013/10/12/so-you-think-youd-like-a-pomsky good read, especially the last two paragraphs.

First of all, you have to think about what you want in a dog. If you like the way spitz breeds look, you have tons of other (and probably less expensive) options. I own a Keeshond and they are great family pets, with none of the prey drive, independence, and stubbornness of dogs like huskies and akitas. they are medium sized (keep in mind a "Pomsky" is not going to be the size of a pomeranian, it will likely be much bigger than the puppy in that cute little picture we have all seen). Pomskies will have the high energy and training needs of a husky, as they are very smart and need hours of stimulation and a job. Alternatively, Keeshonds top off at about 50 lbs, are biddable, as cute as any "pomsky" hybrid, and one of the best breeds I've had the pleasure of having in my life. You will likely not find a "Pomsky" bred from an ethical, responsible breeder. If you do choose to go that route, look in shelters and rescues and do not risk buying a puppy from a puppy mill by going online or to a pet store. Even "breeders" of these mixes who allow you into their home could have gotten their dogs from puppy mill lines, all of these factors increasing your risk for health and behavior problems.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

i had a husky mix for about 6 months and could not meet her energy needs despite walking her for several hours daily, training her and playing with her. think long and hard before you get a husky mix, and consider looking into the alaskan klee kai--a legitimate breed rather than an irresponsibly bred mutt.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

A lot of forum members are probably going to ask why you've decided on a pomsky over a shelter dog or any of the hundreds of breeds that already exist, but if you're dead set on a pomsky there's nothing they can do about it, really.

1) Whether a dog is "good" or not depends entirely on what you are looking for.

2) The downsides of a pom/husky cross are that the puppies can be literally any combination of physical and temperament characteristics of the two breeds. There is no guarantee about size or colour or temperament. The only thing you can guarantee is that the dog will have triangular upright ears, a curled tail, a double coat, and shed like the ****ens. It will also be very difficult to find a responsible breeder; one who considers her dogs to be part of her family, who does her best to ensure the proper physical and behavioral development and health (and future health, by going health tests on the parents) of her pups, who will take full responsibility for the lives that she is creating (i.e. will offer to care for the dog if you are no longer able to care for it and/or can't find it a good home). Many of the dogs that are labelled on the internet as a "pomsky" are in fact something else entirely: either a small purebred husky, an Alaskan Klee Kai, or I've even seen a Finnish Lapphund puppy labelled as a pomsky.

Many people aren't against designer dogs because they're against breeding mixed dogs; we're against it because the majority of breeders who do it don't do it responsibly, and it results in way too many animals given up to shelters and animals that end up with hereditary health problems.


----------



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

I don't mean to be snarky here but why do you want a pomsky? I don't have any issue with designer breeds as long as there is a well thought out goal (health, temperament, physical appearance). It worries me when a google search only brings puppy pictures (which are adorable). Especially with a mix like this I'd be concerned people think they're getting a dog that looks like an eternal husky puppy, which is not the case. The only adult pictures I found looked like slightly smaller huskies. 
You're breeding two very different dogs. What characteristics are you looking for? With a new breed how confident can you be that you will get these characteristics for your investment? 
Will you be upset if the dog looks and or acts like a pure husky or pure Pomeranian? 
Are you prepared for husky energy levels? I hear they can be a handful.
Your link does address these concerns and I apologize for reiterating them but the do require some serious thought.

If you have given serious thought to all of these questions and still want one I say get one!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

My question would be "why". There is going to be a LOT of variation in this mix, because of the breeds involved are so different. Is in the small husky idea? If so, an Alaskan Klee Kai would be a better choice, a Klee Kai is pretty much guaranteed to actually look like a tiny husky, with a pomsky you could end up with any mix of Husky and Pom traits. Also are you aware that that cute "pomsky" puppy that makes it rounds is neither Pom nor Husky? Its a purebred Finnish Lapphund puppy. I have no issue with designer dogs if bred responsibly. But with a mix like this, in which what you get can vari dramatically, its a good idea to ask yourself WHY so that you don't walk into something you did not expect.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

1, it's not a breed, it's a mutt.
2. you will not find a responsible breeder of it. (one that breeds for a goal other than money, that completely health tests breeding stock through OFA, one that offers a health contract of 3+ years, etc.)
3. Why do you want one? Consider if it's because of the insane traits you may get or because it's cute.

The dogs on that site aren't even mixed breeds, just poorly bred poms. The two at the bottom look like full sibes.

You cannot possible predict the size, looks, or temperament of a mixed breed.


----------



## Pamda (Aug 25, 2014)

Everyone has brought up some really good questions and valid points. I will not actually answer them here as I really think I need some time to reflect on what everyone has said. Thank you all!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

For the same price (or much less, because most Pomskies run over 2k.. more for the Husky look)you can get a purebred, health tested puppy from an ETHICAL breeder that is much more predictable in size, temperament and looks. I can assure you it would be just as cute, and fun. Don't buy into a fad that is based on a lie of google images that aren't even real Pom Husky mixes.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Even for a designer dog it is really hard to find legit information and even pictures of them. Pretty much 99% of the pics out there are either puppies of the breed or whole other breeds as puppies thus not reliable. I mean the idea of a small spitz type is pretty appealing to me too but I just would not trust anyone breeding them at this time otherwise your going to likely get scammed. The pics on your site are teacup Pomeranian's(which are a bad idea health wise as well) and what look like Puppy Siberian Huskies or Alaskan Kleekais at the bottom. The video may have real Pomski pups(the adults I see do not look at all like that) but its a bad idea to judge or buy a dog purely by the way a puppy looks,sense they don't look that way for very long. A couple months as a puppy versus a decade or more as a adult. 
These dogs are not proving to be a up and coming breed that people put a lot of care and thought to,not a purpose bred mix and barely even a designer dog,it seems like the "breeders" that breed them just stick random dogs together and try to scam people into getting cute puppies. Thus you likely won't get what you where expecting.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

This applies to any breed or deliberate mix---you should meet some. As many as possible. How do you know if you like them if you've never met one? Don't go only by looks. You should also meet some dogs from the breeder you intend to buy from, because their lines might be a little different from another breeder's lines. 

Mostly, I think a Pom/Husky mix seems like a bad idea, if only because of the size difference. It just seems unhealthy.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I think pomeranian-husky is kind of a dumb cross, TBH. There are some crosses that make sense to me, like some of the poodle crosses to reduce shedding, or this guy I know who bred a good birder lab to a good birder Golden and got some good birders. But there's really nothing about a pom's breed characteristics and a husky's breed characteristics that says to me "wow, that's definitely something that could be combined to produce a dog that's good for X." I mean, if what you want is just a cute random mutt, then go to some shelter and get a cute random mutt for like a hundred bucks and put the rest of the money into puppy classes and a vet savings account or whatever.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Kayota said:


> i had a husky mix for about 6 months and could not meet her energy needs despite walking her for several hours daily, training her and playing with her. think long and hard before you get a husky mix, and consider looking into the alaskan klee kai--a legitimate breed rather than an irresponsibly bred mutt.


I don't Kayota, Alaskan Klee Kai's are a pretty difficult breed, especially for first time owners. I read about them here before meeting one, but there is a regular one that comes to my dog park now. All in all, I generally dislike him but his owner is so inexperienced so that probably doesn't help. He's very shy, his owners roommate has told me he's scared of everything and it's really hard to be around him because he just pees when you get close. He humps constantly at the dog park. He barks at everything. He's very, very aloof. I might almost go with the cross breed over the Klee Kai, especially for an inexperienced dog owner.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

That adorable little picture that's always circulating isn't even a Pomsky. It's a Finnish Lapphund puppy. I would also say the majority of "pomsky" puppy and dog you see aren't actually pom x husky mixes. OR they're cherry-picked to ONLY show small pups with husky markings, which will cost you WAY more. You really have no idea what you're going to end up with in terms of looks, though I imagine regardless of which parent the pup takes after, that is going to be one heck of a coat to deal with.

I think the main thing, as others have asked, is WHY you want a pom x husky cross? Is it just the looks? What drew you to the cross? Or a much more vague but helpful question, what are you looking for in a dog? If you give us a list of the traits and qualities you're looking for (ie medium sized, low shedding, able to go on hikes, loves kids etc...) we could suggest lots of different breeds that would really match what you're looking for. 

The key with getting a dog from a breeder, if you decide to go that route, is to find a breeder you can have a relationship with and who breeds for the betterment of the breed. And health tests. For example, we are friends with our breeder on FB (she actually has a private group just for people who have her dogs so we can all talk) and she is ALWAYS available for questions and concerns. She shows her dogs, only has 2-3 litters per year, doesn't charge more for "rare" colors or "show vs pet" quality. All sorts of things that you need to look for when dealing with a breeder.

Shelter dog, however, can also make really great pets. Shelters often have puppies if you specifically want a puppy, but older dogs are also really great to get because you have a better idea of their size/temperament etc. At our shelter, you can go in and talk to an adoption associate, tell them what you're looking for in a dog, and they can introduce you to dogs they think fit the bill.

Anyway, that was a long-winded way of just asking "What are you looking for in a dog?"


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

If you're into tiny spitz types, just get a pure Pom, from an ethical breeder. But they're not for faint of heart either.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

a pom will still e a lot easier than a husky (or a klee kai) however.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I've met several pom x chi crosses that seem to be pleasant little dogs. All from shelters, too!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

true, chi mixes are awesome. and some even come in husky-like markings lol


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Kyndall54 said:


> I don't Kayota, Alaskan Klee Kai's are a pretty difficult breed, especially for first time owners. I read about them here before meeting one, but there is a regular one that comes to my dog park now. All in all, I generally dislike him but his owner is so inexperienced so that probably doesn't help. He's very shy, his owners roommate has told me he's scared of everything and it's really hard to be around him because he just pees when you get close. He humps constantly at the dog park. He barks at everything. He's very, very aloof. I might almost go with the cross breed over the Klee Kai, especially for an inexperienced dog owner.


The Alaskan Klee Kai I know is very cat like. As a puppy he was cute as can be, but didn't want anything to do anyone. I kept trying to play with him but it was impossible to engage him, he'd rather do his own thing. I agree 100%, VERY ALOOF! It's a trait that is great for some people, but isn't what I personally want in a dog. This one wasn't particularly skittish, more uninterested in people so tried to move away if you went to pet him. His owners called him a "loud player" although my dog has played with a lot of vocal dogs and I would say this dog was a little more on the aggressive side. Sometimes I'm not sure that he was playing. It's my only experience with a Klee Kai and I'm not sure how much work the owners put into socializing and training, but from the time he was just a little puppy he was super aloof.

Everyone has already provided some great information and questions you should ask yourself about what you want in a dog. We have a "designer pup" from a rescue, but not because we were searching for that particular mix, he just popped up and fit the majority of our checklist for what we wanted. I had never even heard of a "schnoodle" before we saw his adoption page. Start with what you want in a dog and definitely go from there because I believe you'll be much happier with your choice in the end.


----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

Effisia said:


> That adorable little picture that's always circulating isn't even a Pomsky. It's a Finnish Lapphund puppy. I would also say the majority of "pomsky" puppy and dog you see aren't actually pom x husky mixes. OR they're cherry-picked to ONLY show small pups with husky markings, which will cost you WAY more. You really have no idea what you're going to end up with in terms of looks, though I imagine regardless of which parent the pup takes after, that is going to be one heck of a coat to deal with.
> 
> I think the main thing, as others have asked, is WHY you want a pom x husky cross? Is it just the looks? What drew you to the cross? Or a much more vague but helpful question, what are you looking for in a dog? If you give us a list of the traits and qualities you're looking for (ie medium sized, low shedding, able to go on hikes, loves kids etc...) we could suggest lots of different breeds that would really match what you're looking for.
> 
> ...


All important points. We just are trying to inform you (the OP) a bit on the ethics of the breeds and the whole chaos of identifying ethical and unethical breeding- supporting those who are trying to improve the betterment of a breed, or supporting those who just want to mix dogs to create mutts labeled "designer breeds" and sell them (basically, mutts.. adorable and loved mutts, I am sure, but no different from shelter and rescue group mutts) for a high price to starry-eyed buyers for a quick buck.

An article that I hope you read through: 

"Building awareness is key, for on the Internet today, breeders can be masterful posers. They can claim to health test when they don't, have “noble” reasons why they don't title their dogs, or breed against the standard (with pocket or giant sizes, “rare” colors, and so on).

They might have spay/neuter contracts in place for ethical reasons or simply because they are a "thing to say." Backyard breeders know what to say in order to pass muster. It is equally worth noting that a “backyard breeder” does not have to mean someone up to no good. They can be well-intentioned people who do not understand the complexities inherent to the art of breeding purebred dogs ethically.

At a base level, breeders should be able to present health certifications and have some manner by which to grade their breeding stock (titles, which can range from a “TT” for temperament test on up through conformation or performance, or some working function, such as therapy or SAR). This is in addition to all the other norms of well-cared-for dogs: spay/neuter contracts, take-back clauses, application processes, etc. Are there contractual repercussions for failure to spay/neuter? Contractual obligations that the breeder takes the dog back? These things are worth exploring.

Breed clubs state what health tests should be done, and for this there is an ethical obligation for breeders to comply if they are to be considered responsible. Saying they do so is pretty worthless; fortunately for us, there are databases for such key organizations as OFA, CERF, CHIC. If you have the dog's full name, you can check for yourself. You can search more generally by the kennel name as well.

It also bears noting that when considering a breeder pup, some people look at titles as fluff, which they don't really care about. I believe titles have more substance than that, indicating an earnestness in breeders to qualify the quality of their stock in front of an objective observer. This can require tremendous investment on their part. Contrast this to a breeder who does not put in these efforts and asserts the quality of his animals himself. There is a term for the fallout of this in the dog fancy -- “kennel blindness” -- referencing people's propensity to look upon dogs they love through rose-colored glasses.

All of this heads us into an ultimate question: When does a breeder purchase truly take away the life of a shelter pup? When it is a backyard breeder, that's when. Backyard breeder pups typically aren't the best examples standard-wise, nor do they usually come from parents health screened or proven. They are much like shelter pups. And yet backyard breeders claim buyers are more assured of quality.

On what basis? The head needs to come before the heart in these instances. If you are passing over shelter pups for the potential benefits of health testing, quality of the parents, and lifelong breeder support, you need to establish that that is indeed what you are getting before you fall in love with a puppy from a breeder."

And yes, we'd love to help you identify a dog breed that best suits your preferences and lifestyle, and an ethical breeder.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I just wanted to point out that most pictures on the internet of 'pomskies' are really not pomeranian x huskies. A lot are simply puppies of various northern breeds. The most famous 'pomsky' picture is a Finnish lapphund puppy.

I have no problem at all with breeding mixes but this is one mix I'd be careful with.... The two breeds are extremely different in size and it seems like most are being misrepresented to be something they're not.

Maybe look into some other smaller spitzes? Pomeranian, klee kai, shiba, lapphund, american eskimo, etc.


----------



## Godwit (Apr 7, 2014)

There are SO many varieties of spitz breeds out there with different temperaments and exercise needs, there's a breed for everyone! They're all cute AND for the less knowledgable people out there, being asked "is that a husky" or "is he mixed with something" is extremely common. I showed a picture of my soon to be new puppy to a friend today and the first thing he asked is "is that a pomsky??" So even choosing a breed from an ethical breeder still guarantees tons of attention and questions. I think it's fun to explain that my dog is a Keeshond and tell them about him. They learn something new and I get to talk about my dog to strangers


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I did short reviews of each of the pomsky breeders endorsed by the "Pomsky Club of America" in this thread: http://www.dogforums.com/first-time-dog-owner/156849-thinking-buying-pomsky.html

The main takeaways from that are:

-Pomskies cost more than many purebred, health tested breeds from champion parents, including klee kai.
-Most "pomskies" pictured online are actually AKK, sibe or malamute puppies, or lapphunds.
-Most pomskies do not look like mini huskies (they look like exactly what they are, husky/pom mixes) and are actually medium-sized dogs.
-If you want one that looks like a little husky, expect to pay around $3000.
-I could not find a reputable breeder who health tested their dogs.
-All of the breeders I checked out used BYB-type poms as the studs; a couple shared one stud.

I would not buy a pomsky nor encourage anyone else to. Look into purebred poms and huskies. Check out the AKK, although I'll warn you that they have several issues (separation anxiety is common; extreme shyness is fairly common). Look into the Finnish Lapphund. And check for pom/husky mixes on Petfinder!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow I need to get into the pomsky business. lol $3000 a pop!?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yep. Of the five breeders endorsed by the "breed" club, the prices (as of April 2013) were:

1. $2000-$3500
2. $2,000-$3,500
3. Prices not listed, but you could pay an extra $300 for first pick or $150 for second pick
4. $2000-$3000
5. $2500

If there was a range, then the more husky-looking pups were on the high end.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh, that not-a-pomsky picture is making the rounds again? Sigh. I went through this with my SIL 2 or 3 years ago. I'll ask the OP whhat I asked her: what is it, other than the cute picture, that attracts you to this dog? Cute puppies last a few months and then turn into dogs. The dogs last 10-15 years. So what makes you think this is a good idea for the next 15 years?


----------



## Pomsky mommy (10 mo ago)

HollowHeaven said:


> 1, it's not a breed, it's a mutt.
> 2. you will not find a responsible breeder of it. (one that breeds for a goal other than money, that completely health tests breeding stock through OFA, one that offers a health contract of 3+ years, etc.)
> 3. Why do you want one? Consider if it's because of the insane traits you may get or because it's cute.
> 
> ...


I love my pomsky. He is a medium size. I like him that way. He is 34pounds. He is the perfect size. I can bath him easily in the tube. He is loving and faithful. The only issue I have is that he is a picky eater. I know he loves me though. Not just because I feed him.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is eight years old so I'm closing it to further replies. Feel free to start a new thread or join in any of our current discussions!


----------

